# EXTREME COLORADO KAYAKING



## bobbuilds (May 12, 2007)

i f'in love this video. can't count how many time i've seen it this winter. 

ahh the juggernauts.


----------



## gannon_w (Jun 27, 2006)

Yo Bob. Don't remember if I ever told you. That waterfall drop behind the knife store you found...NOT runnable! Well mostly not. There is a very sharp edge hidden on river right on the landing that seems unavoidable. The margin for error is about 3-4ft of a channel between both right and left ledges but the water pushes you to the left ledge. So you would have to stay within that 3-4ft slot the whole drop otherwise somethings getting sliced!

By the way upper gnarrows is at 38 cfs....when we gonna go boof whiteline!


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Leif, who is that in the Riot? Is that Scotty Young?


----------



## Mut (Dec 2, 2004)

That is Scott Young, although he may deny it. I can hear him now "Help me bro, Help me!"

Has anyone else sacked up and run that mank line?


----------



## thecraw (Oct 12, 2003)

Damn... I saw Scotty run some junk ass line even farther to the paddlers right a few years ago. WTF SCOTT!!!!

Great initial video of Gar.. No sound, but talking smack I am sure and then the face plant. HA...

Who knows what this band is. Great music...


----------



## HINDS (Oct 14, 2003)

Loved that day on Escalante with Jared Johnson, Warren and Paul Teft firing off the flooded goods.


----------



## Matt J (May 27, 2005)

I almost threw up at the 2:02 mark


----------



## craporadon (Feb 27, 2006)

nice rescue @ 2:40, that was straight civilized.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

That is Scott in the riot. That day at escalante was huge and our whole crew swam. Jeremy S on double drop, Scott Y on waterslide and Seth and I in magnetic wall. I was swimming when Scott was droping in. Only 3 dropped into the lower that day, it's was huge. Another Forrest borrowed boat solo, lol. Thx buddy


Yeah I was talking shit and J Bo did an edit job. Oh and Scotty you're welcome for the hang, although to this day he says he didn't need it.


----------



## Yonder_River (Feb 6, 2004)

What's the last drop? Seen it before but I'm forgetting.


----------



## Gary E (Oct 27, 2003)

North Fork of the slate


----------



## Alberto (Sep 28, 2006)

*I hope to see it this roostin' again soon!*

Can't wait to have my ears full of sand again! Magnetic wall at this level was totally filled in with no pocket on the left what so ever. It was a massive right pillow into a massive left pillow. Pinball wizard. I will get a pic of it up soon.


----------



## seanlee (Apr 17, 2004)

you guys are so hollywood


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

Warren going backwards at the Slot (2:02) He was pissed about trying to catch the eddy instead of straight running the drop like Paulie. My hip hurts every time I see that shot.


----------



## Warren (Dec 28, 2003)

*The money line*

The best part was how soft it is at that level. Was actually pretty dam smooth backwards (with a few well placed strokes).  Not quite the level to be trying to catch that eddy.


----------



## eaproductions (May 8, 2009)

Just getting back on the buzz and saw this...was it 2 differant days that Escalante was mackin' out beyond big and brown? The day I paddled it with Warren et al (major posse at the start and only 2 of us survived to the gorge as I recall) - it was way higher then when the Scott, JBO, Gary etc. crew got spanked here and there. Magnetic Wall was beyond SIK when we took out that day. I doubt even Gary would have tried it at that level. I can't remember if I took out just above MW or a bit higher (I think just below Chevy as I would have been stuck on R-right if I had run the falls...and MW looked like suicide at that level...anyway, good to be back on the buzz and see old footy and da boys laying the smack down!


----------



## chuckthdog (Jun 17, 2005)

I can tell it is Spring, yo! That was a kickass day on Escalante. I had to do something after my looping swimfest at Fin. Thanks for the rope, Baird. Thank god for your good aim!

If anyone has run my line at Big Balls, I wanna compare notes. To run it again I would have taken a harder right stroke to angle my boat left a bit and maybe avoid the recirc b.s at the bottom. Okay Gar, thanks for the help, although I know you would have rather watched me struggle for a bit longer! And I would have gotten out!

There wasa alot of beauty of that day. Like boofing over Jbo while he was getting worked in a hole, and watching Gar and Seth swim out of Magnetic Wall! 

Let's have a good paddling season boys and girls!


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

shoud be a good year here is a video from o8

Escalante Creek Carnage on Vimeo


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 26, 2006)

I can't wait to get in there with some juice, doesn't seem like it gets good flow to often. What flow was the embudo at during the video, looked nice and padded. Can't wait for the season to begin!

Fuck Hartle, that is some scary shit. Was that guy in a playboat? If doing that run in a playboat I think a better boof stroke is needed. Glad it turned out OK.
-Tom


----------



## KSC (Oct 22, 2003)

Whoa, I could I tell that was not going to go well before he even entered the drop. He sure hung on for a while though. I probably would have been swimming the second I got muddy water splashed in my face. That pocket is fierce at high water and the middle boof is plenty fun. I'm not sure what's worse, intentionally running the right line at Waterslide or the right line at the Falls. Either one seems like madness to me.


----------



## hullflyer (Aug 22, 2004)

Hey TJ, Embudo Flow video day was fluctating 3.5-3.6 as I recall which for me was as good as the 'budo gets. Everything filled in and doable but not so big as not to get away from the BIG holes. Day Before was 3.7/3.8 and pretty fricking huge; basically kayaking by yourself with your buds.


----------



## hartle (May 8, 2006)

ya that guy was in a little LL pop or something. we all ran the boof but i guess he wanted to do some cartwheels


----------

